# Will Chilly get canned this week?



## BJR55 (Nov 12, 2010)

I think if they lose on Sunday it's over for him. I'd like to see him gone regardless if they win.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

Please!

I'd take another loss if it mean no more Chilly. :beer:


----------



## BJR55 (Nov 12, 2010)

GSPMIKE said:


> Please!
> 
> I'd take another loss if it mean no more Chilly. :beer:


Sounds like a good sacrafice to me!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Much as I dislike Chilly, the Vikes need to win this game. I agree if they lose he has a good chance of getting canned, but I'm not wishing for that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I want to see chilly gone more than anyone. But firing a coach in the middle of the season is giving up on the year. So I think unless they go two games into the play off ...that is if they make the play offs....he is as good as gone.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No way do I hope they lose just so he can get canned.Especially to the Bears and then the Pukers. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

SOON TO FIND OUT :beer: :beer:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

He will get canned and spanky perv Favre will get suspended.

Poor queenie fans, and you purple lovers thought you were going to win the Super Bowl. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Who said we'd win the Super Bowl? I don't remember anybody saying that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Recurvenator said:


> He will get canned and spanky perv Favre will get suspended.
> 
> Poor queenie fans, and you purple lovers thought you were going to win the Super Bowl. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


 I don't recall anyone here saying the Vikes would win the SB this year.Of course you don't really have a clue. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't really like Childress any more then the rest of you, but you can't really blame all of the losses on him. I mean is he out there on the field throwing interceptions or fumbling the ball away? Is he out there not getting sacks or interceptions? Is he out there missing tackles or blocks? Sure his clock management, game planning, challenges, and player personnel decisions are not great at times, but the bottom line is the players out on the field have to make the plays at the end of the day. This year they have all been a bunch of under achievers! :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I don't really like Childress any more then the rest of you, but you can't really blame all of the losses on him. I mean is he out there on the field throwing interceptions or fumbling the ball away? Is he out there not getting sacks or interceptions? Is he out there missing tackles or blocks? Sure his clock management, game planning, challenges, and player personnel decisions are not great at times, but the bottom line is the players out on the field have to make the plays at the end of the day. This year they have all been a bunch of under achievers! :eyeroll:


His job is to get others to do theirs and if they can't do their job to find somebody who can. Not being allowed to play is generaly a pretty good incentive for most players to get their "chit" together. I really think that if he had dumped Farve and had the same record with another QB the powers to be probably would have given him some more slack.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I don't really like Childress any more then the rest of you, but you can't really blame all of the losses on him. I mean is he out there on the field throwing interceptions or fumbling the ball away? Is he out there not getting sacks or interceptions? Is he out there missing tackles or blocks? Sure his clock management, game planning, challenges, and player personnel decisions are not great at times, but the bottom line is the players out on the field have to make the plays at the end of the day. This year they have all been a bunch of under achievers!


You are 100% correct on the players this year. How many missed tackles, dropped balls, dropped INTs, lack of sacks or pressure, people falling down that leads to INT's (twice against the bears), etc.

But Chilly has made very poor decisions. WHen they hired him and said he is an offensive genius.... I was like WTF. He never called the plays in Philly. How can you credit him with being a genius. Now we found out about that. I also think that Frazier is not the answer either.....look what the defense has done this year so far.....not too impressive the past 4 games.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chilly's biggest problem seems to be that he is a public relations disaster.He has no personality with fans or players.Eventually it will cost him since the Wilf's didn't buy this team to have all the crap that has happened under Chilly.The big question will be.....after giving him a 5 yr. contract.....will the Wilf's be willing to eat 4 years of it.My guess.....he will be fired at the end of the season and not earlier.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Fire Chilly? He's one of the best things that ever happened to the queenies, keep him through his contract if not longer! As far as the Superbowl goes, you queens fans were all giddy and talking Superbowl when Favre returned and I sure saw alot of Moss jerseys come out of the closets when he came back as the super duper "deep threat'! Overall it's been a great year for the queeenies.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Move the Vikes out of MN and they will win a Super Bowl withing 2 year guaranteed.......... They are cursed in MN.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

No more Chilly for MN

FIRED!!!

Great day!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Good luck Frasier, your going to need it!


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Now get rid of Brat and you guys may start winning again! :rollin:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Winning again? I never remmember the vikes winning much before.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

BeekBuster said:


> Winning again? I never remmember the vikes winning much before.


 :rollin: I love it!

Watching MN sports teams let me down it really wreaked any excitment I have for any professional sports.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

BeekBuster said:


> Winning again? I never remmember the vikes winning much before.


Must have ben asleep all of last season. :rollin: :rollin:


----------

